# follicles not growing



## gpk (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi,
I am back again after some break..

I am doing my 3rd cycle (from the 3 cycle package ). 

On day2 scan they found the AFC =10. After discussion with doc, they put me on "tamofoxin" everyday and gonal F (150) every alternate days. Day5 scan was ok (nurse told RE may put me on daily dose), but still i was told later to continue alternate days.
But day7 was bit of a  disaster, the doctor said the follicles have not grown  . One was around 8to 9 mm ..others were at 6 mm..
I was not clearly told what to do..I know the RE was bit disappointed on this also.. was told to continue 150 everyday.
I called again, to check, if this is ok,, i also asked oestrogen levels..He said, the levels went up from 314 to 600.. So they want to scan me again in two days..

Not sure whether this is an indication to abandon this cycle Or end of ivf

Any info on this is greatly appreciated. 

~pdk


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi gpk

Sorry about uncertainties with yr current cycle. 
Probably yr RE wanted you to do very mild version of mini ivf? 
I've done tamixofen combo 3 times and always responded very well given my afc. But had fsh drug (fostimon/altermon) 100-150iu every day. On some cycles they decrease fsh dose for the last days. But always started with higher dose. 
Could it be that you do not respond well to gonal? 
I've hardly any follicles  on gonal f. My very first cycle I started with afc of 12 on 150-300iu gonal & only got 2 follicles. 
Hope you will get better news next week.

KR

A.


----------



## gpk (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks a lot Altai for the response and info.

I think we were talking during my last cycle also, thanks a lot for support that time also.

How are you ?

I am not sure why this cycle is gone bad . Last cycle without tamixofen , they kept increasing the gonal F.  Eventhough they collected 6 eggs only 1 fertilised and not good quality. So on followup one RE told me to go for tamoxifen next cycle.
As you are  suggesting , may be high doses initially might have helped.. I didnot have much info reg tamoxifen cycle, i just agreed what they thought is right.

~p


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

gpk - I think everybody responds differently to the drugs. In my case I know I have to start with higher dose to get more follicles and gonal f is a no no for me. 

Why did you agree to gonal  if you hadn't had good response on it in the first cycle? I forgot is it Create you are with? 

When  I started with mini Japanese ivs, RE told suggested tamixofen combo but the choice of gonadotropins she left to me. She said that I am the best person to know (from my past ivfs) which drug I respond best. 
You absolutely must learn and analyse your response to the drugs/doses etc. 

On a separate note - I don't seem to be finding a fabulous 40s thread today. has it been moved?

good luck


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Altai

It's here Hun

*Fabulous 40s*

Grey x


----------



## gpk (Apr 17, 2014)

Altai,

I am very sorry for not responding earlier. It has been quite hard for me when i had postponed my last cycle due to my work..

Btw, i just was catching up today, and saw the news of your BFP ..I am so happy for you.  . I understand the difficulties you have gone through with so many failed cycles. My prayers are wishes are with you  

I had left it to REs and nurses to decide, what to do..May be as you said, i should have actively involved..

Anyway, my follicles did grow but slowly in the next scans and yesterday was my EC, they retrieved 5 eggs ( 1 was not good)..Today out of 4 , 2 fertilised.   .Just hoping and praying

~p


----------



## gpk (Apr 17, 2014)

an update from my side: 

Looks like out of 2,  one is arrested. So they are freezing one.

I am bit down today after this rollercoaster times during ivf and hectic work. 

So many questions : Does the AFC really matter ? Should i have taken DHEA (inspite being told "no" at argc and current clinic)..Do i need to decide/control my drugs tha leaving it to RE.  Or is my eggs really so bad ...


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Gpk- sorry it didn't go as well as you'd hoped for. But on a positive side - you have one frostie. 
I think it could be a good idea to do banking. My all last cycles were all mix of fresh & banking- I either had 1 in & clinic took  remaining to blasts for freezing or had some frozen on  D3 & remaining to D5. This way you sort of get a second go. 

Cannot say anything about dhea. I didn't take it for long enough to see any results.


----------



## gpk (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks a lot Altai for the inputs..Sorry i was not here for sometime .. 

Sending lots of luck and   to you.


----------

